# When will it end?



## Alexa (Apr 11, 2011)

deleted.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Alexa said:


> I hardly know what to say, maybe it'll will flow out of me. My name is Alexa i'm 20 in two months and have suffered with depersonalization since I was 10 years old. I have had it every second of every day, I have now forgotten what it feels like to live without depersonalization/derealization.
> I live each day in a dream, my surroundings tower over me, buildings appear taller than they really are, objects, people seem to be further away from me, everything is out of reach. I am drowning in this world, everything is so large so infinite and i'm a spec, i'm tiny. Everything begins to move in and outwards, spin, see-saw. I have to grab somebody that i'm with in fear that I will float off into this space that surrounds me. I go out eachday with the need to be strapped down onto the Earth or i will float away. I'm completely detached from this world and my self.
> I walk, and my legs feel cut off from the rest of my body, i feel like i'm somehow floating along. My arms don't feel attached, i see my hands and I don't recognize them. I see my fingers move, and I don't feel like i'm the one controlling my body's movements. It's as though i am looking through a glass pannel, through somebody elses eyes.
> 
> ...


When will it end.. I wish I knew, or do I?


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Hey Alexa, I feel for you. I hope that you can become positive about life in anyway shape or form. Let positivity come into your life. Life does feel very hopeless when things are so confusing and you don't even know what you are thinking at times. It really sucks. Hope you feel better keep us updated.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 11, 2011)

mikanike23 said:


> Hey Alexa, I feel for you. I hope that you can become positive about life in anyway shape or form. Let positivity come into your life. Life does feel very hopeless when things are so confusing and you don't even know what you are thinking at times. It really sucks. Hope you feel better keep us updated.


Thank you for your sweet comment, I know, I do try to keep the positivity in my life, but my depersonalization is just always there. I hope I can recover some day.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 11, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


> When will it end.. I wish I knew, or do I?


Well if you ever find out, please let me know. Ha.


----------

